# Clorox Bleach Crystals for water purification



## Toyo38289 (Apr 16, 2019)

I was excited at the prospect of using these new Clorox Bleach Crystals as a shelf-stable way to make bleach.

According to Clorox customer service, they have a shelf life of 5 years but they are not acceptable for water purification purposes.

Nevertheless, I think it would well for purposes of general sanitation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

any of that kind of sanitizer chem is valuable in a pandemic and later in regular SHTFs as the general sanitation conditions gets worse & worse ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Use powdered pool shock.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Use powdered pool shock.


There are ratios to mix it listed somewhere, I printed it off and if I can find the site I will add a link here.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here it is https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/how-to-use-pool-shock-to-purify-water/
also makes a neat chemical fuse if mixed with DOT 3 brake fluid, ignites in about 2mins depending on temperature.
https://www.epa.gov/ground-water-and-drinking-water/emergency-disinfection-drinking-water


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> Here it is https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/how-to-use-pool-shock-to-purify-water/
> also makes a neat chemical fuse if mixed with DOT 3 brake fluid, ignites in about 2mins depending on temperature.
> https://www.epa.gov/ground-water-and-drinking-water/emergency-disinfection-drinking-water


you shouldn't be posting stuff like that - not only gets you banned on some sites >>> gets you listed places you don't want to go ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Somebody posted about the mix ratio for pool shock to make drinking water a year or so back. Salt n Pepper maybe? Seem to recall it required to make a strong slurry and measure it out in liquid form and use so much per five gallons. Will testify one pound uncut can do do 10 k gallons of pool water. Found this. Not claiming its right. 
https://simplypreparing.com/disinfect-water-with-pool-shock/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> There are ratios to mix it listed somewhere, I printed it off and if I can find the site I will add a link here.


 Here's what I use:

Mixing Pool Shock for Making Chlorine Bleach:

54 - 56% stock powder*:
Use: To Make Solution:
1 tsp 2 gal
1/2 tsp 1 gal
1/8 tsp 2 cups
1/16 tsp 1 cup

*This is for SOLUTION ONLY! DO NOT DRINK! USE THIS SOLUTION FOR DISINFECTING WATER!*

Use 8 drops of solution per gallon of water to be treated. Let stand for 1 hour. If clear, it is ready to drink. If it's still cloudy, repeat the treatment.

*some brands of shock may have higher percentage of chloride. You may need to adjust your mix ratios accordingly.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here's what I use:
> 
> Mixing Pool Shock for Making Chlorine Bleach:
> 
> ...


56% is what I buy, only because it what is readily available where I live cheaply.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> 56% is what I buy, only because it what is readily available where I live cheaply.


Same here. I've never seen anything 'stronger' locally, so I based my numbers on my research that referred to shock that was in the 70-percents. I wonder if different parts of the country need different ratios?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a person could use a pool test kit to make sure the chlorine levels are right.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


Back Pack Hack said:


> Here's what I use:
> 
> Mixing Pool Shock for Making Chlorine Bleach:
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Looks like a person could use a pool test kit to make sure the chlorine levels are right.


I'd only rely on that when treating large amounts of water.


----------

